# Ammo Mold



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I'm looking for an 8x11mm baby bean mold. I've scoured the internet and can't find one. Does anyone here make them?

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I've never seen one.

If you're looking for a serious "hunting round" mold and want to try something different and devastating, the small cubed silicone ice cube trays (3/8 inch here in the States) can handle molten lead. A cube of lead with 8 sharp corners hits hard.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Winnie said:


> I've never seen one.
> 
> If you're looking for a serious "hunting round" mold and want to try something different and devastating, the small cubed silicone ice cube trays (3/8 inch here in the States) can handle molten lead. A cube of lead with 8 sharp corners hits hard.


I've shot beans before, and they're devastating. I would wonder how to cubes fly being square

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

They fly very good molds made out of sockets work good to.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

They hit where you aim. Hard.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

These are my cylinder/bean moulds. All homemade. The MDF ones are great for casting a lot of ammo quickly. Get your lead melted and pour away. They are drilled both sides, 42 shots per face x 4 faces = 168 shots in one go if you have enough lead ready. Then unscrew the mould and you have strings of lead with shots hanging from them, snip off, job done.

The steel mould casts 28 if I remember right. 2 identical pieces that bolt together, again, pour your lead, un bolt the mould and trim your shots. I made a cutting jig form one half of the mould so I can cut them all to an identical length. Take your cast shot with excess still attached, put it in the drilled hole, cut it off with the fixed swivelling knife, slide the peice of wood that is under the mould and the perfectly cut shot falls into your receptacle below. Alternatively you can pour one at a time straight into the cutting jig to produce cylinders perfectly square top and bottom. This also has the benefit that you can cast whatever size you want, I have 8, 9.5 and 12mm holes drilled. The peice of wood on the bottom is attached on the same bolt the knife is so that they can both swivel. I can explain better with more pics if anyone wants me too.


----------

